# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  رمضان كنز الخيرات والبركات

## latifa Naf1

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إذا كان أول ليلة من رمضان صفدت الشياطين ومردة الجان ، وغلقت أبواب النار فلم يفتح منها باب ، وفتحت أبواب الجنة فلم يغلق منها باب ، ونادى مناد : يا باغي الخير أقبل , ويا باغي الشر أقصر , ولله عتقاء من النار وذلك كل ليلة ) (1)

التجار العقلاء يبحثون عن المواسم الرابحة، ويدرسونها دراسة واضحة , ليضمنوا البضاعة الرابحة , ولا يفرطوا في الفرصة السانحة والكفة الراجحة , وموسمنا أيامه معدودات , وتفرح به الأرض والسماوات , موسم شعاره يا باغي الخير أقبل ويا باغي الشر أدبر , قال تعالى:{ يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ وَآمِنُوا بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُم مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُم مِّنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ، وَمَن لَّا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِن دُونِهِ أَولِيَاء أُوْلَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ } الأحقاف {31،32} هذا هو موسم المتقين والمجاهدين والأبرار المقربين إنه رمضان شهر الصيام والقيام والقرآن

• رمضان فرصة لأداء الكثير من العبادات والقربات لله تعالى : فقد تجاوز صيام هذا الشهر مفهوم التلبس بعبادة من العبادات لـيـصـبح نوعاً من الامتثال لمفردات كثيرة في المنهج الرباني ، ففيه قيام الليل والإكثار من قراءة القرآن والاعتكاف في المساجد ولزوم الجماعات من قبل كثير من المسلمين وإخراج صدقة الفطر والاستبشار بعفو الله وكرمه بما تظهر الأمة من البهجة والسرور في يوم عيدها ، فكأن شهر رمضان مناسبة لازدحام العبادات والقربات في حياة المسلم على نحو لا يتوفر في أي وقت آخر.

• رمضان شهر الصبر : ورد في بعض الأحاديث تسمية رمضان بـ (شهر الصبر) (2) قال في عون المعبود: قال الخطابي "شهر الصبر هو شهر رمضان ، وأصل الصبر الحبس، فسمي الصيام صبرا، لما فيه من حبس النفس عن الطعام، ومنعها عن وطء النساء وغشيانهن، في نهار رمضان (3) وهو جدير بأن يسمى (شهر الصبر) لأن الصائم يصبر فيه تسعة وعشرين أو ثلاثين يوما ، على الامتناع عما يصعب الكف عنه ، وأعظمه الطعام والشراب والوقاع , ولا شك أن الصبر عن هذه الأمور في هذه الأيام المتوالية، من أهم مجالات تدريب النفس على الصبر على أوامر الله بفعلها ، وعلى نواهي الله بتركها، في هذا الشهر وغيره
والصبر عدة المؤمن التي ينال به الرضا بقضاء الله ، عندما يبتلى في نفسه وأهله وماله ، وهو من المبشرين بهدى الله، وأن تغشاه رحمته، ويحظى بصلواته عليه، كما قال تعالى :Frown: ( ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين , الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون , أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون )) [البقرة 155-157] والمؤمن وحده هو الذي يحظى بالخير في سرائه وضرائه، بما منحه الله من الصبر على الحالين، كما في حديث صهيب رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (عجبا لأمر المؤمن! إن أمره كله خير، وليس ذاك لأحد إلا للمؤمن، إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرا له، وإن أصابته ضراء صبر، فكان خيرا له) (4)

• رمضان شهر الاتصال والتواصل الاجتماعي: حيث ترسم الظروف اليومية والمصالح والأوضاع الاجتماعية والطموحات الخاصة مجموعة مــن الأطياف العازلة لكل إنسان عن غيره مما يؤدي إلى فقد الاتصال أو ضـعـفـه، وفـقــد الاتصال في مجتمع ما من أكبر المعوقات له عن النمو والتجانس والصمود في وجه الكوارث وألــــوان العـدوان الخارجي، ومن ثم فإن امتناع أبناء المجتمع المسلم عن الطعام في وقت واحــد مـهـمـا كانت أوضاعهم الاجتماعية وتناولهم له في وقت آخر محدد، إلى جانب الشعائر الجمـاعـيـة الأخرى التي تعودها المسلمون في هذا الشهر المبارك من أهم ما يوحد الشعور بالتجانس ، ومن أهم ما يزيل الحواجز التي تولدها الظروف المختلفة .

• رمضان المحطة الكبرى : فالرتابة الدائمة في الحياة والسير على وتيرة واحدة تضفي على الحياة السآمة والملالة ونتيجة لذلك ترى كثيرا من الناس يسأمون حياتهم ويملونها , لكن الإسلام أعطى للحياة طعما مختلفا ترمي خلف ظهرها كل سآمة وكل ملالة حتى تصبح الحياة طيبة كما قال الله تعالى " فلنحيينهم حياة طيبة " النحل79 وما الصلوات الخمس إلا كسرا لرتابة اليوم , وما صلاة الجمعة في وجه من وجوهها إلا كسرا لرتابة الأسبوع , وما ليلة القدر إلا كسرا لرتابة الليالي , وما شهر رمضان إلا كسرا لرتابة السنة , وفي كل محطة من هذه المحطات يجدد الإنسان حياته ويقف أمام معان جديدة تعيده على جادة الصواب , ورمضان هو المحطة الكبرى من هذه المحطات إذ يساعد الله فيها العباد فيصفد لهم الشياطين ويبسط يده فيعطي ويجزل , ورمضان نفحة إلهية وعطية ربانية للعالم فيه يستطيع المرء أن يجدد حياته ويبعث فيها الأمل

• رمضان فرصة للتوبة : وذلك لِما يسر الله تعالى فيه من أسباب الخيرات ، وفعل الطاعات ، فالنفوس فيه مقبلة ،والقلوب إليه والهة . وأبواب الجنان تفتح ، وأبوب النيران تغلق ، ورب رحيم تواب أشد فرحا بتوبة عبده من الأم بملاقاة ولدها بعد الفراق ، وفرص العبادة متعددة ، والأجور مضاعفة ، ولله في كل ليلة من رمضان عتقاء من النار ، وفيه ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر , والطريق سالكة إلى الخير ، فالشياطين قد سلسلت وصفدت

• رمضان مدرسة تربوية : يتدرب فيها المسلم المؤمن على تقوية الإرادة في الوقوف عند حدود ما أمر ربه في كل شيء ، والتسليم لحكمه في كل شيء ، وتنفيذ أوامره وشريعته في كل شيء ، وترك ما يضره في دينه أو دنياه أو بدنه من كل شيء ، ليضبط جوارحه وأحاسيسه جميعاً عن كل ما لا ينبغي بتدريبه الكامل في هذا الشهر المبارك ، ليحصل على تقوى الله في كل وقت وحين ، وفي أي حال ومكان ، وذلك إذا اجتهد على التحفظ في هذه المدرسة الرحمانية بمواصلة الليل مع النهار على ترك كل إثم وقبيح ، وضبط جوارحه كلها عما لا يجوز فعله . . لينجح من هذه المدرسة حقاً ، ويخرج ظافراً من جهاده لنفسه ، موفراً مواهبه الإنسانية وطاقاته المادية والمعنوية لجهاد أعدائه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------

